# Válet se



## parolearruffate

Ahoj,
potřebovala bych vědět jestli to sloveso má mezi svými slangovými význami taky - miliskovat se -.
Kontext: dívka a kluk občas zůstali spolu v posteli a pohladili se, tak by to šlo...
Věta: To pro ní lehký nebylo, válet se se zanedbaným pastakem, však je to dívčinka jako lusk...
Děkuju moc


----------



## Jana337

Ano, má.


----------



## parolearruffate

Děkuju moc


----------



## winpoj

No "válet se s někým v posteli" znamená spát s někým, rozhodně ne jen občas se pohladit. Jen pro upřesnění.


----------



## werrr

„Válet se v posteli” může znamenat i „lenošit“, ale tady to určitě znamená „spát s někým“. Navíc to vyznívá opovržlivě jako „zahazovat se s někým”.


----------



## parolearruffate

No, oni ale nespali spolu, o tom vím. Jenom tam leželi a mazlili se.


----------



## Jana337

> Věta: To pro ní lehký nebylo, válet se se zanedbaným pastakem, však je to dívčinka jako lusk..


Ano, ale z této věty nevyplývá, že spolu leželi v posteli jen jednou. Pravděpodobně udržovali stálejší sexuální styky, což se nevylučuje s tím, že někdy mohli ležet na posteli a mazlit se.


----------



## parolearruffate

No, to bylo tak: hrdinovi (zanedbaný past'ak), je asi jedenáct, a ta holka je o trochu starší. Ona se často k ním ležela a trošku se dotýkali, víte? První sexualní odhalení. Víc nedělali.


----------

